# Dixie 214



## Freebird (Nov 19, 2018)

A few more photos....


----------



## Sevensurfer (Nov 9, 2016)

Freebird said:


> A few more photos....


I am also doing a rebuild on the same skiff, any particular reason you doubled up your plywood for the transom on the top portion but not the whole thing?


----------



## Freebird (Nov 19, 2018)

The old transom had the plywood doubled up and it looks natural that way. I am putting a Yamaha 20 on it, so i wanted to make sure it was sturdy. Didn't see the need to add the full transom doubled up to try to reduce the weight.


----------

